# Cajun Economics.



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

It’s a slow day in Mamou , Louisiana . The sun is beating down and the streets are deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt, and everybody lives on credit. 

On this particular day a traveling Shreveport salesman is driving through town. He stops at the Hotel Cazan and lays a $100 bill on the desk, saying he wants to inspect the rooms upstairs in order to pick one in which to spend the night. 

As soon as the man walks upstairs, Bosco, the owner, grabs the bill and runs next door to pay his debt to Boudreaux the butcher. 

Boudreaux takes the $100 and runs down the street to retire his debt to Trosclair the pig farmer. 

Trosclair takes the $100 and heads off to pay his bill at T-Boy’s Farmers Co-op, the local supplier of feed and fuel. 

T-Boy, at the Farmer’s Co-op, takes the $100 and runs to pay his debt to the local prostitute, Clarise, who has also been facing hard times and has had to offer her services on credit. 

Clarise rushes to the hotel and pays off her room bill with Bosco, the hotel owner. 
Bosco then places the $100 back on the counter so the travelling salesman will not suspect anything. 

At that moment the salesman comes down the stairs, picks up the $100 bill, states that the rooms are not satisfactory, pockets the money, and leaves town. 

The whole town is now out of debt. However, no one produced anything, no one earned anything and no one has anything left. 

And that, my friend, is how the United States Government is conducting business today.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been to Mamou at least a thousand times and this story is a lie. There's no way Clarisse was worth $100 !!!!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Why Shreveport, why not Monroe, Ruston, Alexandria.....lol. ;-) Always pickin' on the Big City.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

HunterDavid said:


> Why Shreveport, why not Monroe, Ruston, Alexandria.....lol. ;-) Always pickin' on the Big City.


Well first off it would have to be someone from the ******* part of Looziana. No real Cajun would go to Mamou and plunk down $100 for a motel room. Next, the only people that got $100 in Monroe are the Baptist preachers and they go down to BR or New Orleans for their flings. Ruston well they just cross the state line to Arkansas and get a room and a girl for ten dollars. Alexandria, well now you're hittin pretty close to my home there and in Alec (as we called it) ain't nobody but the pimps and drug dealers got that kind of $$$ so if we're talkin ******* country (as opposed to Cajun country) of Looziana that only leaves Shreveport...so by default they get stuck with it.

As a side note, my great grandma's nickname that we called her was Mamou. She was a danged good ol Cajun lady cook too...made the best homemade cajun rice (aka dirty rice) you ever ate.


----------

